# Fellow GMM Ripshifter Owners Assistance Please...



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Just installed my GMM and need some help from other ripshift owners out there.

Got the shifter installed with minimal difficulty. However, when I took it out for the test drive, I was getting some louder than desired noises which sounded like grinding at the time to me. Since I KNOW the shifter was seated properly and there is no problem shifting (extremely smooth, nice and tight) I was a bit perplexed.

After driving the goat from OH back down to FL I think I've determined the 'rattle' to be coming from my shift knob due to the vibration from the tranny. Seems I didn't get the notch seated properly back on the shift lever. Have ordered some Dynamat to line the shift lever since I need to take the knob back off anyway to lube the slot and get it seated properly.

My question at the end of this long droning is: When is your shifter making the 'slightly louder than stock' sound a lot of people refer to? During the shift only? Constantly at high RPM? Or just constantly period? My Dynamat arrives Friday and I want to get an idea of what to expect once I pull the knob off and straighten everything out. Thanks for the help guys.....


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

My shifter also makes the noises you're describing. It's just the nature of the beast. The most annoying sound my shifter makes is at high rpm's when the shifter is rattling against the stop bolts. I bought some felt to see if that helps, but haven't got around to it yet. Let me know how the Dynamat works.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Use a rubber mallet to seat the knob completely. Mine rattled/vibrated after it was installed and when I could pull it back off I knew it wassn't seated correctly. A few good wacks with the mallet and presto, changeo! No more rattle.


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Use a rubber mallet to seat the knob completely. Mine rattled/vibrated after it was installed and when I could pull it back off I knew it wassn't seated correctly. A few good wacks with the mallet and presto, changeo! No more rattle.


So yours behaves somewhat quietly now?

I know I don't have a stop bolt rattle issue b/c I set them further rather than closer according to the directions. Also, I can tell the sound is coming from the head of the shifter and not the base as a stop bolt rattle would be.

I love the tight shifts and hate the thought of having to go back to stock if I can't get the rattle to cease. Kind of a rattle and bump hypochondriac in _any_ car and have enjoyed the extremely well fit goat so far. Hate to think I went and effed that up...

Thanks!


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Mine only rattles in 3rd gear at high RPM. it's whenever the shifter is moved fully to the forward position. I'm also interested to know if the dynomat helps. It's somewhat annoying I guess, but the feel of the shifter is so much better than stock that I can live with a little bit more noise. I rarely spend much time in 3rd anyway.


----------



## Somewhat_Broken (Mar 6, 2006)

take some black RTV and put it inside of the knob where it goes over the shifter, this should take care of the shifter knob rattle.


----------



## Jekyl n Hyde (Apr 9, 2006)

I installed my shifter (GMM Race) a couple of weeks ago and only had some minor rattle. But to minimize that even further, i took the shift knob off again, put a piece of felt in the very top of the shift knob, put a liberal amount of RTV inside the knob. Put the knob back on (with the helps of a rubber mallet (covered knob with cloth to avoid damage)). Rattle is all but gone. Much less than before. My rattle seemed to be coming from the knob only so this really helped.


----------

